# Help with a route near the Outer Banks, NC



## Guest (Jun 23, 2009)

There are numerous threads about biking the Outer Banks, one of which I posted last year before a vacation. I'm headed back this year, but instead of literally biking up and down the actual banks, I'm interested in scoping out a ride just over on the mainland side. My purpose is to get in some miles and not totally lose my fitness while on vacation, so sightseeing is not really a necessity. I was checking out the area south of Mann's Harbor, down US 264 towards Lake Mattamuskeet or thereabouts. If anyone has suggestions, routes, etc., I'd love to hear about them. Doesn't have to be in the area I just mentioned, that's just where I started. I'll be staying in Kill Devil Hills. Basically I'm looking to throw the bike in the car, get just on the other side of the tourist crawl, get in 40-50 miles once or twice during the week I'm there, and then head back to the beach for a gin and tonic and then a gin and tonic.


----------



## HOOKEM (Apr 4, 2004)

If you're in Kill Devil Hills, you could head north on 12 up to Corolla, and just ride until the pavement turns to beach. That would get you at least 50 rt. And between the MUT and the semi-wide shoulders the traffic situation is pretty tame. That's what I do when we visit. Early AM is better.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

River City Cycling Club in Elizabeth City, NC, has cue sheets posted on their web site for a number of rides in that area. I have ridden in the area and it is very nice, much less traffic than the Outer Banks and scenic roads. Here is a link to their web site:

http://www.rivercitycyclingclub.com/

Also, Cycle NC had their spring ride this April based out of Washington, NC, with quite a few routes in that area. They may be willing to send you cue sheets. I should still have mine if they can't provide, if you are interested. All of their routes started and ended in Washington, with distances ranging from 20 to 100+ miles. We went as far east as the ferry east of Bayview. That might be a nice destination if you want to make a day of it because you could take the ferry across Pamlico Sound to Aurora and back, just for the fun of it. There is nothing at either end of the ferry, but it's a nice ride on the water. The Bayview landing is also close to Bath, NC's oldest town and quite scenic with a few places to eat. Here are some photos from my rides in the area:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157617054485075/


----------



## carter1 (Aug 5, 2004)

We'll be down there for the 4th. I just bought a couple of cheap beach cruisers-easy to get a work out on and I won't worry about the salt and sand like I do on the good bikes. Good luck.
c


----------



## Dream Plus (Feb 4, 2004)

I rode from Mann's Harbor to Washington via Englehard and back, but it was ages [email protected] The route was a lot better than trying to ride on Rte 12. More scenic, less traffic and less wind. When I rode there facilities were scarce, and it was April. 

It can be hot on the mainland in summer. The OB is usually quite a bit cooler than anywhere on the other side of the sound.


----------



## benchpress265 (Nov 7, 2006)

I am here in Southern Shores (above Kitty Hawk) with my Red and white BMC SL01 for this week, Rode up Rt 12 to Corolla. Rt 12 is congested between Southern Shores and Duck. After Duck the traffic subsides a bit. (some of the local contractors are pretty rude with honking at you and flipping you the bird if you are on the road, I just ignored them)(no problems with the cops, a couple passed me on the way up to Corolla.

I also rode south on Rt 12, through Kitty Hawk, Kill Devil Hills and Nags Head. Rt 12 through here is less congested (because Rt 158 is a couple of blocks away, and is the major road for traffic) You don't want to ride on 158, very heavy traffic.), You can take 12 down toward Hatteras, I went as far as The Bodie Light house. To avoid some traffic on Rt 12 you can take 1243 south, it loops back into Rt 12 just above the light house.

The wind so far has been at my back going south, Can do 20 to 25 mph with out a problem, not so on the way back. On Tuesday when I did the southern route there was a strong north eastern wind. 


Enjoy!


----------



## benchpress265 (Nov 7, 2006)

Been here since Sunday, and up and down the coast every morning. The nicest route is the northen route from Southern Shores to Corolla, however the traffic is a bit heavy between Southern Shores and the north side of Duck. Each morning I at least meet up with one "A" hole in a pick up truck, honking and yelling at me. I just respond politely with a well know hand gesture. The road between Duck and Corolla is lest traveled by cars and truck. 20 miles from were I am at to the light house.

On the southern end down Route 12 through Kitty Hawk, Kill Devil hills, and Nags Head is an easier ride as the majority of traffic is on 158. I can do a 40 mile loop down to the Light house down there and back.

Nice rides in the morning!


----------



## HEMIjer (Oct 18, 2008)

Rode from Corrolla to Jockeys Ridge (abou MP 12.5) on Thursday and back. Was 63 miles nice ride. Not many off shoots I could find over the bridge eitheir stick to the island it should be fine he beach road has nice shoulder and low speed traffic.


----------



## cpark (Oct 13, 2004)

foothillsbass said:


> There are numerous threads about biking the Outer Banks, one of which I posted last year before a vacation. I'm headed back this year, but instead of literally biking up and down the actual banks, I'm interested in scoping out a ride just over on the mainland side. My purpose is to get in some miles and not totally lose my fitness while on vacation, so sightseeing is not really a necessity. I was checking out the area south of Mann's Harbor, down US 264 towards Lake Mattamuskeet or thereabouts. If anyone has suggestions, routes, etc., I'd love to hear about them. Doesn't have to be in the area I just mentioned, that's just where I started. I'll be staying in Kill Devil Hills. Basically I'm looking to throw the bike in the car, get just on the other side of the tourist crawl, get in 40-50 miles once or twice during the week I'm there, and then head back to the beach for a gin and tonic and then a gin and tonic.


How was the ride(s)?
I'm heading down this week and contemplating whether to take the bike or not.....

Thanks,


----------



## HEMIjer (Oct 18, 2008)

cpark said:


> How was the ride(s)?
> I'm heading down this week and contemplating whether to take the bike or not.....
> 
> Thanks,


I recommend taking it good place to ride if you don't might the flatness.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2009)

In addition to flat, also very congested and very windy. If you're an early riser, you'll fare better. Because I was on vacation, I was loathe to set an alarm clock for anything, so I didn't set out on a ride until almost 11am. Even though it was a weekday, traffic was very heavy and steady, especially on NC 12 heading toward Oregon Inlet. But still, it was a good ride for no other reason than being such different terrain from what I'm used to (foothills and mountains). I saw more people cycling during the day when I drove up to Corolla, so heading north is an option, too.


----------

